# Most ideal bodyframe for man (just have wide clavicles and ribcage theory)



## Chad Dragonslayer (Mar 12, 2019)

As we know bones play huge role in facial aesthetics, but the same holds truth for the body as well.

Just look at Steve Reeves bodyframe when he was 15.








In my opinion he has the ideal bodyframe for a male, even though in this picture he doesn't have a huge amount of muscle mass,
his naturally wide frame makes him look big. So if you have good bone structure you don`t need that muscle to look good.

Steve Reeves in motion:


----------



## hopemaxxer (Mar 12, 2019)

you can't have a wide rib cage and clavicles without your entire body being wide as well, bodies aren't custom made.

Steve Reeves just focused on training his upper part the most that's why it looks wider than the rest.


----------



## Chad Dragonslayer (Mar 12, 2019)

hopemaxxer said:


> you can't have a wide rib cage and clavicles without your entire body being wide as well



That's what I was talking about, but with a bad bodyframe no amount of training the upper body can give you that wide of a look that Steve has, you are ultimately pretty much limited to the width and the proportions of your bones.
Its about having wide clavicles and ribcage realitive to your wiast and hips. 
Just look at this framecel for example:


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 12, 2019)

Br


Chad Dragonslayer said:


> That's what I was talking about, but with a bad bodyframe no amount of training the upper body can give you that wide of a look that Steve has, you are ultimately pretty much limited to the width and the proportions of your bones.
> Its about having wide clavicles and ribcage realitive to your wiast and hips.
> Just look at this framecel for example:
> 
> View attachment 29414


Twinks me


----------



## StressShady (Mar 12, 2019)

Chad Dragonslayer said:


> That's what I was talking about, but with a bad bodyframe no amount of training the upper body can give you that wide of a look that Steve has, you are ultimately pretty much limited to the width and the proportions of your bones.
> Its about having wide clavicles and ribcage realitive to your wiast and hips.
> Just look at this framecel for example:
> 
> View attachment 29414


JEEESUS CHRIST


----------



## Deleted member 773 (Mar 12, 2019)

Chad Dragonslayer said:


> That's what I was talking about, but with a bad bodyframe no amount of training the upper body can give you that wide of a look that Steve has, you are ultimately pretty much limited to the width and the proportions of your bones.
> Its about having wide clavicles and ribcage realitive to your wiast and hips.
> Just look at this framecel for example:
> 
> View attachment 29414


Dear lord Jesus Christ... thank you for my naturally 19 inch Bidelt and 12 inch waist...


----------



## KrissKross (Mar 12, 2019)

Out fucking standing work OP. I was going to post about the same thing actually. A big frame can give the illusion of muscle even in clothes. Gymcelling in some ways is just a way of frauding frame.
Moral of the story: If your going to get on HGH it if your growing already, maximise test and lower estrogen. Test tells the body to widen clavicles during growth whereas estrogen tells the body to widen hips. Obviously as a male the former is preferred.


----------



## Nibba (Mar 12, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Out fucking standing work OP. I was going to post about the same thing actually. A big frame can give the illusion of muscle even in clothes. Gymcelling in some ways is just a way of frauding frame.
> Moral of the story: If your going to get on HGH it if your growing already, maximise test and lower estrogen. Test tells the body to widen clavicles during growth whereas estrogen tells the body to widen hips. Obviously as a male the former is preferred.


Might go on ai inhib for this reason


----------



## jefferson (Mar 13, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Out fucking standing work OP. I was going to post about the same thing actually. A big frame can give the illusion of muscle even in clothes. Gymcelling in some ways is just a way of frauding frame.


Yeah exactly

Me 6.5 months ago (with a pump jfl)






Me the other day (no pump)




subhuman lighting but you can still see shoulder to waist ratio.

I look way better in shirts. Just got on cycle recently too, in another 2 months I'll look completely different again.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 656 (Mar 13, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> View attachment 29490


Asymmetrical abs, it's over.


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Mar 13, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Asymmetrical abs, it's over.



its over for him, probably posts here


----------



## KrissKross (Mar 13, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Yeah exactly
> 
> Me 6.5 months ago (with a pump jfl)
> 
> ...


Is that actual frame change or muscle mass giving the illusion? Looks good either way


----------



## jefferson (Mar 13, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Is that actual frame change or muscle mass giving the illusion? Looks good either way


just muscle. second pic is almost 40lbs heavier


----------



## kantero (Mar 13, 2019)

Its obvious tbh, what isnt obvious is whats better to have - long or short torso?


----------



## Rimcel (Mar 13, 2019)

jefferson said:


> just muscle. second pic is almost 40lbs heavier


What was your cycle?


----------



## jefferson (Mar 13, 2019)

Rimcel said:


> What was your cycle?


500mg test for 12 weeks. New cycke is just kicking in but is 750mg of test.


----------



## SomethingOff (Mar 13, 2019)

Chad Dragonslayer said:


> That's what I was talking about, but with a bad bodyframe no amount of training the upper body can give you that wide of a look that Steve has, you are ultimately pretty much limited to the width and the proportions of your bones.
> Its about having wide clavicles and ribcage realitive to your wiast and hips.
> Just look at this framecel for example:
> 
> View attachment 29414







Kangaroo Mode


----------



## Chad Dragonslayer (Mar 13, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Out fucking standing work OP. I was going to post about the same thing actually. A big frame can give the illusion of muscle even in clothes. Gymcelling in some ways is just a way of frauding frame.
> Moral of the story: If your going to get on HGH it if your growing already, maximise test and lower estrogen. Test tells the body to widen clavicles during growth whereas estrogen tells the body to widen hips. Obviously as a male the former is preferred.



It´s over if you don´t fill out your clothes like this:







Clavicles can growth up to 25 years, so HGH could do wonders even if you older.
There must be a way to affect your clavicles trough wolff's law, like mewing for the shoulder girdle.


kantero said:


> Its obvious tbh, what isnt obvious is whats better to have - long or short torso?



I would say on the shorter side is ideal, as it gives the upper body a wider appearance and an overall better look:


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 13, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Yeah exactly
> 
> Me 6.5 months ago (with a pump jfl)
> 
> ...


Holy shit, that's impressive. 
How long would it take to achieve such an improvement naturally?


----------



## theropeking (Mar 13, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> Holy shit, that's impressive.
> How long would it take to achieve such an improvement naturally?


naturally

Roids


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 13, 2019)

Chad Dragonslayer said:


> That's what I was talking about, but with a bad bodyframe no amount of training the upper body can give you that wide of a look that Steve has, you are ultimately pretty much limited to the width and the proportions of your bones.
> Its about having wide clavicles and ribcage realitive to your wiast and hips.
> Just look at this framecel for example:
> 
> View attachment 29414


Luckily these framecels are rare, and most people have avg body proportions


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Mar 13, 2019)

theropeking said:


> naturally
> 
> Roids


I know he roided but it isn't this achievable naturally?


----------



## Nibba (Mar 13, 2019)

Missed you and the hairy infant on tinychat yesterday


Curious0 said:


> I know he roided but it isn't this achievable naturally?


No balls bro


----------



## FatmanO (Mar 13, 2019)

hopemaxxer said:


> you can't have a wide rib cage and clavicles without your entire body being wide as well, bodies aren't custom made.
> 
> Steve Reeves just focused on training his upper part the most that's why it looks wider than the rest.


Thats pretty good method, only doing upper body and ignoring legs will give you a wider look


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 13, 2019)

Chad Dragonslayer said:


> That's what I was talking about, but with a bad bodyframe no amount of training the upper body can give you that wide of a look that Steve has, you are ultimately pretty much limited to the width and the proportions of your bones.
> Its about having wide clavicles and ribcage realitive to your wiast and hips.
> Just look at this framecel for example:
> 
> View attachment 29414


yeah but who actually has a frame like that?


Chad Dragonslayer said:


> As we know bones play huge role in facial aesthetics, but the same holds truth for the body as well.
> 
> Just look at Steve Reeves bodyframe when he was 15.
> 
> ...



also cringing to the bone at that video, both voicefrauding


----------



## Extra Chromosome (Mar 13, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> also cringing to the bone at that video, both voicefrauding


----------



## future chadlite (Mar 13, 2019)

I literally have similar frame as him with 21" bidelt BUT it also comes with wide hips which is inevitable, + wide hips are a good thing and look robust, jfl if you think its about having skinny legs and wide shoulders instead of Wide everything (except waist)


----------



## SomethingOff (Mar 13, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Yeah exactly
> 
> Me 6.5 months ago (with a pump jfl)
> 
> ...


Holy shit.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Mar 13, 2019)

future chadlite said:


> I literally have similar frame as him with 21" bidelt BUT it also comes with wide hips which is inevitable, + wide hips are a good thing and look robust, jfl if you think its about having skinny legs and wide shoulders instead of Wide everything (except waist)


legit, size> proportions, even though both together is ideal.


jefferson said:


> Yeah exactly
> 
> Me 6.5 months ago (with a pump jfl)
> 
> ...


good progress, looks a little bit unbalanced though, try working on them forearms more.


----------



## Absi (Mar 16, 2019)

bump


----------



## hooked_on_tonics (Apr 10, 2019)

@jefferson did you put heavy emphasis on shoulders for frame or were those your results from a standard program


----------



## jefferson (Apr 10, 2019)

hooked_on_tonics said:


> @jefferson did you put heavy emphasis on shoulders for frame or were those your results from a standard program


I did do quite alot of shoulder stuff at first, now I just do it once a week but still go pretty hard on that day and have that one day dedicated to shoulders.


----------



## luksmax (Apr 11, 2019)

freakofnature said:


> View attachment 29490


Is it possible to get the body of David Laid with roids? He was a skinny teen. He is not huge, just very fit. How long it would take? What roids to take?


----------



## Deleted member 483 (Apr 11, 2019)

luksmax said:


> Is it possible to get the body of David Laid with roids? He is not huge, just very fit. How long it would take? What roids to take?



he has 1 in a billion genetics regarding combination of: height, frame, metabolism, muscle insertions, muscle building genetics 

most ppl naturally will never look like him but you can get similar "stats" as in muscle mass, strength, body fat if ur dedicated enough


----------



## luksmax (Apr 11, 2019)

He doesnt look god of genetics in first pic.

http://nattyornot.com/david-laid-natty-or-not/

Most of Laid’s before photos are almost irrelevant since he was 14-15 years old in them. At that age, people are still growing, and we can’t say with certainty that he wasn’t destined to have a large frame. Nonetheless, he does display some classic ectomorphic tendencies in the before photos and does not appear very wide. If anything, he seems to be another lanky kid. I think that most ectomorphs reading this would agree that they knew their fate even at 14. I am one of those guys. I am 6’1”/185cm tall and have 6.25-inch/15.87cm wrists. This means that my frame is thin for my height. Consequently, I weigh less than expected. Looking back, my future was already evident even at 14. Yes, I grew in height after that age, but I remained an ecto. Thus, I am inclined to believe that Laid is just another ecto kid with a thin bone structure, although I would need his true wrist measurement to know this for sure. But if I had a gun to my head, I would say that his bones are on the thin side.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 11, 2019)

Looks cute in the before


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Apr 11, 2019)

Chad Dragonslayer said:


> As we know bones play huge role in facial aesthetics, but the same holds truth for the body as well.
> 
> Just look at Steve Reeves bodyframe when he was 15.
> 
> ...



lol that is a funny video.

He has nice voice as well. Pretty perfect body and doesn't have that "gymcel vibe"


freakofnature said:


> View attachment 29490


Dat' shrinkwrapped trenbolone look...mirin

Wondering how he maintains his hair on those roids, lucky fuck


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 11, 2019)

OCDMaxxing said:


> Wondering how he maintains his hair on those roids, lucky fuck


I don't know if he is routinely off cycle- but in the videos I watched he barely even looked like he lifts (in a shirt)


----------



## NickGurr (Apr 11, 2019)

Shut the fuck up Fatman


----------



## luksmax (Apr 11, 2019)

SayNoToRotting said:


> I don't know if he is routinely off cycle- but in the videos I watched he barely even looked like he lifts (in a shirt)



That's what I was talking about...
And he does not have a good diet too, nor take supplements.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 11, 2019)

Gay frame 

Chico frame is ideal and also my frame you retards


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 13, 2019)

Chad Dragonslayer said:


> That's what I was talking about, but with a bad bodyframe no amount of training the upper body can give you that wide of a look that Steve has, you are ultimately pretty much limited to the width and the proportions of your bones.
> Its about having wide clavicles and ribcage realitive to your wiast and hips.
> Just look at this framecel for example:
> 
> View attachment 29414



No bodyfat for your hips.


----------



## Effortless (Sep 17, 2019)

Another reminder for gymcels


----------

